# Palit GTX 580 abseits des Referenz-PCB soll leise gemacht werden...



## Hübie (1. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute.

Jetzt brauche ich mal eure Erfahrungen. Ich habe diese GTX 580 von Palit und will selbige leise machen. In meinem *Coolermaster HAF X* ist genügend Platz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hat sie nicht das Referenz-Design aber dennoch zu laute Lüfter.  Nun habe ich mir einige Alternativen herausgesucht. Jedoch weiß ich nicht welche passen und welche nicht.


Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus II *55€* Preisvergleich
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III *57€* Preisvergleich
Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid *91€* Preisvergleich
EKL Alpenföhn Peter *46€* Preisvergleich
Gelid Solutions Icy Vision Rev. 2 *31€* Preisvergleich
Prolimatech MK-26 *58€* Preisvergleich
Zalman VF3000F *49€* Preisvergleich

Preislich sind alle für mich in Ordnung. Lediglich die Hybrid-Wakü von Acc fällt etwas aus dem Gleichgewicht - wäre _dennoch_ bereit das zu investieren wenn es sich lohnt. Was haltet ihr für sinnvoll? Besonders vom Zalman und Gelid weiß ich wenig bis gar nix. Wo sind nun die Unterschiede zwischen II Plus und III?? 

Beim Prolimatech und Peter müsste ich noch zusätzliche Lüfter einkalkulieren was wieder nach sich zieht dass diese auf der Platine angestöpselt werden sollen. Da gibt es Adapter aber keine direkten Lösungen oder? Wieviel Watt verkraftet der Anschluss auf dem PCB der Graka eigtl.? Das ist nirgends dokumentiert... Na ja hoffe ihr könnt mir ein Schubs in die richtige Richtung geben.

Hab ich was vergessen? Wenn ja fragt mich.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

LG Hübie


----------



## na:L (1. Dezember 2012)

meine gainward hat auch kein ref-design und kommt ja quasi aus der gleichen schmiede und da passt der peter einwandfrei. möchte nichtmehr wechseln.

preislich wärst du dann bei ca 45€ peter 
                                        2x pwm lüfter ca 20€ - 30€ 
                                          pwm adapter(graka-lüfter) 3€ + y-kabel, oder zweiten adapter, je nach lüfteranschlüssen.

da wäre der arctic accelero preislich attraktiver mMn.


----------



## Hübie (1. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Mir geht es primär um die Geräuschkulisse, da die Temperaturen bei allen Modellen besser sind als momentan  Welche Lüfter hast du denn genommen? Bei caseking habe ich mal Bundle mit dem Peter gesehen. Sind die sinnvoll und brauchbar?
Wie sind die Temperaturen an den VRM bei dir?


----------



## Fischer995 (1. Dezember 2012)

Habe die Selbe Karte wie du nur mit doppeltem Speicher.Kann dir den Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Alpenföhn Peter - Universal High-End VGA Cooler nur wärmstens empfehlen. Er passt und es ist dann endlich ruhe im case. Hab ihn auch auf meiner sitzen. Ohne OC sind lasttemperaturen von 55°C das maximale und die lüfter sind auf 800-900 Upm also nicht zu hören (Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm pwm habe ich).


----------



## Hübie (2. Dezember 2012)

Danke fürs feedback. Wie hast du die Lüfter denn angeschlossen? Waren Adapter dabei oder liefert casekind diese im Bundle?


----------



## na:L (2. Dezember 2012)

also ich habe 2 noiseblocker blacksilent pro pls drauf sitzen und meine karte läuft ca auf gtx580 niveau. 
temperaturen beim gamen ca 68°C, lüfter drehen max bei ca 80%, dh 1000rpm(das mess ich gleich nochmal nach ).
angeschlossen habe ich die beiden direkt an der graka(hab 1 pwm ausgänge drauf) mit diesem adapter Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Kabel/Adapter » Arctic PWM Adapter für VGA Karten.

das funktioniert wunderprächtig. wegen dem temperaturen kann ich dir nur sagen, dass mein gehäuse ziemlich eng und die gehäuselüfter mit ca 25% drehen. meistens liegen sie noch weiter drunter .

mfg nagel

EDIT: die prozentzahl von hw-monitor kann nicht stimmen(48%), sind aber ca 1100 rpm und ca 64° nach 20 minuten anno 2070.


----------



## davidof2001 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde an dieser Stelle noch den Arctic twin Turbo II ins Gespräch bringen. 

Ich hatte lange recherchiert und gelesen wegen dem Xtreme plus III. Meine Gainward GTX570 GS hat ja, genau wie deine 580 wahrscheinlich auch, dass die beiden DVI Anschlüsse übereinander liegen. Dadurch passen einige Kühler nicht. Beim twin Turbo II bin ich dann kleben geblieben und bereue es bis heute nicht. Temperaturen sind natürlich besser geworden aber was mir noch wichtiger war, mein PC steht im Wohnzimmer,  und das Frauchen ist da relativ empfindlich was den Lärm angeht, er ist selbst unter allerhöchster Belastung bei Folding@home sehr angenehm leise. Und beim zocken ist die Lautstärke quasi die Gleiche wie im Idle. 
Ein weiterer Pluspunkt ist der Anschluss der Lüfter. An den Lüftern ist direkt ein Kabel mit diesem Mini PWM Anschluss dran. Den kann man direkt anschließen ohne Adapter und der gleichen.  
Fir mich ist der Kühler ein kleiner Preis/Leistungstip.


----------



## Fischer995 (2. Dezember 2012)

@TE du brauchst für deine Karte keinen Y-PWM adapter. Du bestellst dir einfach 2 von denen hier:Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Kabel/Adapter » Arctic PWM Adapter für VGA Karten. DU hast ja 2 Lüfteranschlüsse auf deiner karte sitzen. Dann kannste bequem über msi afterburner eine Lüfterkurve erstellen 3


----------



## Hübie (2. Dezember 2012)

Okay vielen dank. Habe das nun mal bei caseking in den Warenkorb gepackt. Wäre ~77 Euro. Habe jedoch die NB PL-1 genommen. Die haben 900 U/m. Das sollte eigtl reichen oder?? Da sollten die Temps dennoch besser sein als zuvor. Hast ein Y-Kabel und dann den Adapter benutzt ja?
Scheint mir auch die beste Alternative. Melde mich dann wenn der Umbau komplett ist.

Edit: @Fischer995: Bist du dir sicher dass es zwei Anschlüße sind? Ich habe nämlich nur ein Tachosignal welches ich im MSI Ab steuern kann. Das vereinfacht die Sache ja.


----------



## na:L (2. Dezember 2012)

du solltest schon pwm gesteuerte lüfter nehmen mMn, das regelt die graka dann allein, wie sie es halt brauch. 
das könntest du dann noch nach deinen belieben im msi afterburner einstellen.
die pl-1 sind nur 3 pin, das wird nicht funktionieren.

und zum adapter: wenn du 2 anschlüsse für lüfter auf der graka hast nimm 2 von den adaptern, wenn du nur einen hast, einen adapter und ein Y-kabel, dann kreigste auch beide dran, das sollte der anschluss ohne probleme schaffen.

meine nb -pls drehen sich im idle mit ca 700rpm und sind damit nahezu nicht zu hören.


----------



## Chrissbg (2. Dezember 2012)

Hi, also ich habe seit einer Woche auch den Peter verbaut mit 2 mal Shadowings auf meiner MSI Gtx580 Twin frozr II und das Ergebnis ist absolut großartig! Meine Lüfter sind derzeit noch über das Mainboard geregelt da ich schlicht und ergreifend auf einen Adapter vergessen hab.... 
Gibt es die Adapter auch wo mit 2 Abschlüssen? Der Gedanke einen Adapter für einen Adapter zu verwenden stört mich ein wenig, ausserdem sind die die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe alle in einer Überlänge  sowas finde ich irgendwie störend...


----------



## Dark_Nolan (2. Dezember 2012)

Den Peter möchte ich mir auch noch zulegen da die Palit 580 mit ihren 2 Lüftern unter Last zu einer Turbine wird...echt nervend selbst mit Headset usw. Wie sind die Temperaturen mit den Peter? Meine sind im Moment bei Assasine Creed III bei um die 80 Grad .


----------



## Chrissbg (2. Dezember 2012)

Dark_Nolan schrieb:


> Den Peter möchte ich mir auch noch zulegen da die Palit 580 mit ihren 2 Lüftern unter Last zu einer Turbine wird...echt nervend selbst mit Headset usw. Wie sind die Temperaturen mit den Peter? Meine sind im Moment bei Assasine Creed III bei um die 80 Grad .



In meinem Anidees AI6B sind die Temps um 20! Grad gefallen (von ca 85 - 90 grad auf max 63 Grad unter Last) hab es fast nicht glauben können am Anfang


----------



## Fischer995 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja deine Karte hat 2 Anschlüsse. Habe doch die selbe. Du hast doch auch 2 Lüfter auf dem Custom Kühler oder? 


> Den Peter möchte ich mir auch noch zulegen da die Palit 580 mit ihren 2  Lüftern unter Last zu einer Turbine wird...echt nervend selbst mit  Headset usw. Wie sind die Temperaturen mit den Peter? Meine sind im  Moment bei Assasine Creed III bei um die 80 Grad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Temps? Standarttakt (783 mhz core, 1.016V ): 53°C bei ca 850 upm Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm pwm (nicht wahrzunehmen)
                  OC 930 mhz core, 1.073V : 68°C bei ca 1150 upm (nur sehr schwer aus dam case wahrnehmbar)


----------



## na:L (2. Dezember 2012)

das hat aber nix damit zu tun.
bei meiner gtx260 ging es in den einen lüfter rein, von da aus wieder raus zum andern.

aber ich glaube dir, dass sie 2 anschlüsse hat .


----------



## Dark_Nolan (2. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt kann es einem eigentlich nur schwer fallen sich den Alpen NICHT zu kaufen wenn die temps und die Lautstärke so grass sinken  Danke für die Infos


----------



## Hübie (3. Dezember 2012)

So sieht der Warenkorb nun aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na:L: Da fiels mir wie Schuppen vor die Augen. Danke dass du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast, dass die nur 3-Pins haben. Habe nun die PLPS im Warenkorb.
@Fischer995: Alles klar. Wunderbares feedback hier.


----------



## na:L (3. Dezember 2012)

so siehts gut aus!


----------



## Pyroneo (3. Dezember 2012)

Also den Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid kann ich nur empfehlen für etwas wirklich leises und Kühles. Hab ne Gigabyte GTX 580 SOC 1,5GB und mit nen Antec 620 angebracht. hatte mir zum vergleich die Arctic auch geholt, war von der Kühlleistung her aber gleich.

Den Artic PWM-VGA Adapter nutze ich auch, die Lüfter laufen immer nur auf 40% und in BF3 komme ich nie über 60°, alles noch mit dem Lüfter der bei beim Antec 620 dabei war. egal ob im Idel oder unter Last ich höre den Rechner nicht. Habe nen Coolermaster HAF 932 Tower.

Habe mich für diese Variante entschieden da ich so für die nächsten Grafikkarten schon eine passende Lösung parat habe und relativ einfach den kühler wechseln kann ohne mir immer einen neuen Halter oder gleich nen Kühler kaufen zu müssen.

Hier mal noch ein paar interessante links:

TripT CC, 620/920 H50/H70 GPU Brackets, Fan Grills, Custom Case Badges
GTX 580 / Antec Kuhler 620 : BUILD LOG


----------



## na:L (3. Dezember 2012)

schöne bastellösung mMn, aber wirklich besser, oder preiswerter ist es ja nicht wirklich.
umständlicher ists, weil man ja den adapter aus dem ausland ordern müsste. bleibt also geschmackssacke .


----------



## Pyroneo (3. Dezember 2012)

Wenn man zB die Wasserkühlungen von Corsair nimmt, die mit den viereckigen Pumpengehäusen, brauch man die Adapter platte nicht.
Habe jetzt beide Varianten mehrfach verbaut und es ist ein extremer unterschied zur reinen Luftkühlung. Preiswerter wären die Kühler von Corsair aber, Corsair H60 ab ca 60€.
Mehr braucht man dann nicht, solange man noch einen Gehäuselüfter (min 120mm) hat. Zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach.
Aber vor allem die Möglichkeit der weiteren Verwendung auf neuen Grafikkarten hat mich dazu bewegt es zu probieren.
Da ich das ganze mittlerweile acht mal eingebaut habe und alle betroffenen begeistert sind, bisher keine Probleme auftraten, die Kühlleistung top ist und eigentlich keine Geräusche mehr wahrnehmbar sind (kommt aufs Gehäuse an), kann ich es wirklich nur empfehlen.

Natürlich ist der Kauf noch besserer Lüfter möglich, was dann aber auch mehr Geld kostet.

MfG
Pyroneo


----------



## na:L (3. Dezember 2012)

kannst du mal ein foto, mit der h60 machen ?

das wäre ja ein riesen zufall wenn das genau passen würde, wenn man die grundplatte drauf lassen könnte wäre das ja echt genial.

und vorallem preiswerter als gedacht .


----------



## Pyroneo (3. Dezember 2012)

Anstatt nem einzelnen Foto verlinke ich mal zu einem der modder nach denen ich auch vorgegangen bin, ist zwar bebildert mit der H100 aber alle anderen gehen auch, man muss nur drauf achten das meinen entweder die Corsair H60, H80 bzw die H100 nimmt, denn die haben das viereckige Gehäuse, bei den H50, H70 braucht man das Adapter-Bracket. Der Versand des Brackets geht aber schnell, man kann per Paypal bezahlen, nur der zoll hier in DE nervt weshalb ich 3 wochen warten durfte. Der Umschlag lag fast 2 wochen beim Zoll.

Hier aber endlich der versprochene Link:
CORSAIR H100 Mode GTX580 DirectCU II


Was in dem Thread auch angesprochen wird ist das die GPU extrem schnell an Temperatur verliert wenn die last weg fällt. Wenn ich zB am Wochenende mal wieder stundenlang BF3 gezockt habe dauert es trotzdem keine 3 min bis meine GTX580 wieder ihre Idletemp erreicht hat.
Ein anderer Vorteil ist das viel geringere Gewicht. Bei meinen Asus P8Z68 V-Pro Mainboard ist die Arretierung für den PCI-E-Slot abgebrochen und mit dem Gewicht des Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus II ist mir des öfteren die GraKA "rausgerutscht" über Nacht, zumindest muste ich erst die GraKa wieder nen kleines stück reindrücken, weil das Mainboard die GraKA nicht erkannt hat. Jetzt sitzt alles super und ich habe das Problem nicht mehr.

Eine Kleinigkeit muss ich beim Preis doch noch erwähnen: Den PWM-VGA Adapter muss man auch nicht unbedingt nutzen, man kann natürlich auch die vorhandenen Lüfteranschlüsse des Mainboards nutzen und damit die Lüfter regeln. Egal ob über BIOS, mit Widerständen auf 5V, 7V, 9V, Lüftersteuerungen oder anderen Sachen die man Zuhause hat. Wie schon vorher erwähnt reichen bei mir 40% Geschwindigkeit mit MSI-Afterburner eingestellt.

MfG

Pyroneo


----------



## na:L (3. Dezember 2012)

das stimmt, deswegen bin ich froh, dass meine phantom eine grundplatine über dem pcb hat, das macht die sache, selbst mit dem peter, stabil.

die temperaturen sehen echt gut aus, allerdings bräuchte man noch einen extra lüfter für die spannungswandler.
so geht das bestimmt nicht lange gut.

und die kabelbinderlösung gefällt mir nicht, auch wenns anscheinend funktionert.


----------



## Pyroneo (3. Dezember 2012)

Es funktioniert super einfach und hält auch, war auch etwas skeptisch beim ersten einbau und den ersten Benchmarks ob das alles so einfach geht wie beschrieben, aber es ist wirklich super. Nur würde ich nicht unbedingt die super billigen Kabelbinder für nen € nehmen sondern welche die Temperatur-stabiler sind. Den extra Lüfter für die SpaWa's und Ramblöcke kann man sich sparen wenn die Luftzirkulation im Gehäuse gut genug ist. In meinem HAF 932 (nurnoch 1 140mm Lüfter in der unteren Front verbaut) hab ich keine Probleme und ich habe noch nicht mal Kühlkörper drauf. Musste aber bis jetzt auch noch nicht weiter übertakten als das von Werk aus eingestellte.


----------



## Fischer995 (3. Dezember 2012)

Alter 48°C bei 1 GHZ??? Ich bin grad echt am überlegen ob ich mir eine H100 oder den Kraken X60 von NZXT hol


----------



## Pyroneo (3. Dezember 2012)

Dann aber eher den Corsair H100, bei dem kannst du die Drehzahl der pumpe direkt am Gehäuse regeln. Über den Mehrwert der Kühlung des NZXT Kraken X60 gegenüber dem Corsair H100 läst sich bestimmt streiten, bzw in wie weit sich das dann noch bei der Temperatur bemerkbar macht liegt glaub ich mehr an den verwendeten Lüftern und ob man eine push/pull Variante nutzt.


----------



## Chrissbg (3. Dezember 2012)

Alter Schwede auch wünschte ich hätte das gesehen bevor ich mir den Peter eingebaut hab. Bin jetzt ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich mir auch eine h100 für so ein Projekt holen soll... Weiß wer wie laut die Dinger sind? Ordentliche Lüfter vorausgesetzt?


----------



## na:L (3. Dezember 2012)

@Pyroneo : Jetzt bist du der böse, weil du allen diese möglichkeit vorenthalten hast, bis jetzt .


----------



## Pyroneo (3. Dezember 2012)

Mit ordentlichen Lüftern hörst du maximal die pumpe wenn sie auf max steht,der Antec 620 Kühler ist nur ein singel slim 120mm Radiator der reicht aber im push/pull betrieb vollkommen aus um die GTX 580 SOC auf Max 60° zu kühlen unter dauerhafter volllast. Dabei sind die lüfter mit MSI-Afterburner auf 40% Drehzahl reduziert(im geschlossenem Tower nicht zu hören). Ein Dualradiator im Push/Pull betrieb sollte also noch ne ganze ecke leiser werden bzw bei gleichen Lüftern besser kühlen da das Wasser schneller die Temperatur am Radiator abgeben kann.


----------



## Pyroneo (3. Dezember 2012)

Immer auf die neuen   Bin zwar schon länger stiller Mitleser aber war bis jetzt zu faul um selber aktiv mitzuschreiben. Naja bin auch nur durch Youtube und viel suchen drauf gestoßen, das einzige was ich mich seit dem Umbau frage ist warum die Hersteller nicht auf so eine Lösung kommen bzw wohl eher einfach nicht nutzen. wenn ich mir die preise für Custom-GPU-Kühler so anschaue ist der Preisunterschied nicht die Welt, die Kühlleistung, die geringe Lautstärke und das geringere Gewicht das direkt an der Grafikkarte nach unten zieht aber echte Vorteile.


----------



## Fischer995 (3. Dezember 2012)

Mir kommts aber iwi komisch vor. Wenn die H100 bei Pozis so um die 55°C macht und dann bei einer so hart übertackteten gtx 580 die mehr als doppelte der CPU-TDP tdp hat sogar 7 grad kühler?


----------



## Pyroneo (3. Dezember 2012)

Das macht den grossen Vorteil der Wasserkühlung aber aus, die Abwärme kann vom Wasser schneller aufgenommen/weitergegeben werden als das die TowerKühler können, zumal der Radiator des H100 viel mehr Fläche hat auf der das Wasser die Wärme an Luft abgeben kann.

Konnte mir das aber auch am Anfang nicht so richtig vorstellen, bis ich die Nase voll hatte jeden Tag meine GraKa wegen des defekten PCI-E Arretierung einzustecken, neues Mainboard war mir zu teuer, also musste eine leichtere aber trotzdem leise Kühlung her. Nach langem suchen bin ich dann bei Youtube auf ein Video aufmerksam geworden wo ein Antec 620 auf eine GTX 560 mittels Adapter-Bracket montiert wurde. Ich war begeistert und habs selbst getestet. Aus dem erstaunen meiner Kollegen wurde bald nen Montage-Wahn und in den Foren, die ich verlinked habe, enstanden dann auch einige Modding Ideen zu den Corsair H60 und H100 Kühlern.


----------



## Fischer995 (3. Dezember 2012)

> Das macht den grossen Vorteil der Wasserkühlung aber aus, die Abwärme  kann vom Wasser schneller aufgenommen/weitergegeben werden als das die  TowerKühler können, zumal der Radiator des H100 viel mehr Fläche hat auf  der das Wasser die Wärme an Luft abgeben kann.


Das hat nichts damit zutun was ich gemeint habe. eine H100 auf einem Prozessor schafft um die 55°C. Und bei dem hier (nach seinen Angaben) 48°C auf einer GTX 580 die auf 1 Ghz übertacktet ist?? Ne also mir kommt das sehr komisch vor. Solange ich nicht wirklich richtige tests davon gesehen habe von vertrauenswürdigen leuten glaube ich das nicht.


----------



## na:L (3. Dezember 2012)

der chip der graka ist grösser, und der heatspreader ungefähr änhlich gross wie bei ner cpu, dh die wärme müsste besser abgeführt werden, das wäre ein teil der erklärung .


----------



## Chrissbg (3. Dezember 2012)

Also solang der Chip nicht heisser wird als jetzt mit dem Peter darauf, wär ich auch glücklich. 

Die Sache mit der H100 finde ich nicht nur wegen der Gewichts und Platzersparnis genial, sondern auch weil es geniales "out of the box" Denken ist


----------



## Pyroneo (3. Dezember 2012)

Accelero Hybrid hat 320 Watt Kühlleistung und ist Baugleich(Pumpe,Radiator) zum Antec 620, beide Haben einen 120mm single radiator. 
Accelero Xtreme III hat 300 Watt und kühlt auf ca 55-60°.

Bei den WaKü's kann man aber noch viel erreichen durch andere Lüfter, indem man den Luftstrom erhöht.

Accelero Xtreme III · VGA · Cooling · ARCTIC
Accelero Hybrid · VGA · Cooling · ARCTIC

Vergleich mal die dort angegebenen Werte auch die Temps der beiden Kühler, dann sieht man das das mit dem H100 und den angegebenen Temperaturen durchaus stimmen kann, da der H100 einen Dual-Radiator hat, also fast die doppelte Fläche um das Wasser dort wieder durch die durchströmende Luft zu Kühlen. Zumal die auf der HP von Arctic angegebenen werte hier im Forum als durchaus richtig bewiesen wurden. Bei der GTX 580 kann man aber ca 5° drauf rechnen da sie halt auch immer mehr Abwärme hat.

Nicht zu vergessen das der H100 in einer Push/Pull konfiguration mit 4 120mm Lüftern lief/läuft, also 2 die in den Radiator reinpusten und 2 die die erwärmte Luft rausziehen.


----------



## Hübie (5. Dezember 2012)

Laut den Bildern auf oc.net ist das eine pull-configuration. Die H100 kostet rund 95 Euro und die Acc Hybrid-Lösung 92 Euro. Und ich denke dass die sich von den Temps her nicht so viel nehmen, denn wie gesagt will ich nun auch keine 4 Lüfter drin haben. Es geht mir primär um Lautstärkeemission. Der Peter mit Zubehör kommt auf etwa 65 Euro. Also etwa zwei Drittel der Kosten dieser Waküs.
Dennoch gefällt mir die Lösung mit der H100. Ich würde aber eher zur Hybrid tendieren, da diese die Spawas direkt anpustet. Das macht einen himmelweiten Unterschied. Davon sieht man auch nichts auf den screenshots bei oc.net.


----------



## Chrissbg (5. Dezember 2012)

Die H100 ist auch durchaus großzügig dimensioniert. Mit einer H60 oder der Antec 620 kommt man durchaus günstiger weg, mit immer noch schön "frostigen" Temperaturen


----------



## Pyroneo (5. Dezember 2012)

Hübie schrieb:


> Laut den Bildern auf oc.net ist das eine pull-configuration. Die H100 kostet rund 95 Euro und die Acc Hybrid-Lösung 92 Euro. Und ich denke dass die sich von den Temps her nicht so viel nehmen, denn wie gesagt will ich nun auch keine 4 Lüfter drin haben. Es geht mir primär um Lautstärkeemission. Der Peter mit Zubehör kommt auf etwa 65 Euro. Also etwa zwei Drittel der Kosten dieser Waküs.
> Dennoch gefällt mir die Lösung mit der H100. Ich würde aber eher zur Hybrid tendieren, da diese die Spawas direkt anpustet. Das macht einen himmelweiten Unterschied. Davon sieht man auch nichts auf den screenshots bei oc.net.


 
Auf Seite 2 Post 18 ist die push/pull konfiguration mit 4 lüftern beschrieben.

Meine GTX 580 SOC von Gigabyte läuft mit dem ANtec 620 super leise(immer nur 40% Drehzahl) und kühl, habe kein Problem bei der Nutzung von Benchmarks oder so.

Der Preis ist höher als beim Peter aber nicht gravierend.

Antec 620: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=49515&agid=669&pvid=2l9e0xg659_hac9ti7r&ref=263 47,55€
Braket+Fan http://triptcc.com/shop/ 16$ also ca 12,30€
92mm Fan Gelid PWM ca 6,00€
PWM-VGA Adapter http://www.preisvergleich.de/search/result/query/Arctic+PWM+VGA/category/623852/ ca 4,00€

Liegt man bei ca 70€, aber die Kompatibilität des Peters ist schlechter, habe schon mehrere in meinem Bekanntenkreis gehabt bei denen der Peter auf die neue Grafikkarte nicht drauf gepast hat. Mit den Fertig-WaKü's ist das einfacher, nur Referenz-Karte günstig kaufen, umbauen fertig. Noch schlimmer als der Peter ist allerdings der Accelero Xtreme III, bei dem muss man noch immer neue Adapter-Kit's kaufen bei einer neuen GraKA Generation, wenn es überhaupt geht. Bin leider in meinem Umfeld der einzige der sowas verbaut, also bin ich immer der dumme der es für andere macht.

Von den reinen Lüft-Kühlern hab ich persönlich die Nase voll zumal die auch nicht in jedes Gehäuse passen. Bei den Fertig-WaKü's muss ich nur drauf achten das min ein 120mm Lüfter hinten verbaut werden kann.

Viele kleben ja auch beim Peter und Accelero Xtreme noch Kühlrippen auf die SpaWa's und Ramblöcke, was aber einen großen nachteil hat. Man kriegt die nicht mehr los nach 6 Monaten oder länger, also kann man beim Weiterverkauf nicht den Original-kühler wieder drauf setzen, oder bei defekt um die GraKa einzuschicken. Bei mir setze ich den Original-kühler einfach wieder drauf und fertig.


----------



## Uter (5. Dezember 2012)

Pyroneo schrieb:


> Accelero Xtreme III hat 300 Watt und kühlt auf ca 55-60°.


Das kann man so nicht allgemein sagen. Die verbauten Sensoren sind extrem ungenau. Bei gleicher Temperatur gibt es meist Abweichungen +-10K (und das sind nichtmal die extremen Fälle).



Pyroneo schrieb:


> Bei den WaKü's kann man aber noch viel erreichen durch andere Lüfter, indem man den Luftstrom erhöht.


 Wenn man Lüfter mit noch mehr Durchsatz verbaut, dann steigt auch die Lautstärke und das obwohl die Kompaktkühlungen zu den lautesten Kühlungen gehören, die man aktuell kaufen kann.



Hübie schrieb:


> Es geht mir primär um Lautstärkeemission.


Dann würde ich mich von Kompaktkühlungen distanzieren. 
1. Die Pumpen machen oft nervige Geräusche.
2. Die Radiatoren sind auf schnelle Lüfter optimiert.
3. Du benötigst einen zusätzliche Kühlung für die Spawas, hast also im Schnitt mehr Lüfter verbaut.



Hübie schrieb:


> Dennoch gefällt mir die Lösung mit der H100. Ich würde aber eher zur Hybrid tendieren, da diese die Spawas direkt anpustet. Das macht einen himmelweiten Unterschied.


 Im schlimmsten Fall macht das den Unterschied zwischen einer kaputten und einer intakten Karte. Im besten Fall macht es den Unterschied zwischen einem Absturz und einem normal laufenden System. Die Spwas müssen zwingen gekühlt werden. Wenn vom Hersteller keine Kühlkörper verbaut wurde, dann reicht nichtmal der kleine Lüfter der Hybrid!



Chrissbg schrieb:


> Die H100 ist auch durchaus großzügig dimensioniert. Mit einer H60 oder der Antec 620 kommt man durchaus günstiger weg, mit immer noch schön "frostigen" Temperaturen


 ... und noch höherer Lautstärke.


----------



## Pyroneo (5. Dezember 2012)

So ganz kann ich Uter's aussagen nicht nachvollziehen bzw Bestätigen, hab mittlerweile ein paar (9) Kompaktkühlungen auf Grafikkarten montiert, keine macht nervige geräusche, auch die pumpen nicht. Die höhere Lautstärke kann ich auch nicht bestätigen, da bei der Antec 620 zB die Drehzahl der Lüfter auf 40% ausreicht um alles sehr gut zu Kühlen.


----------



## na:L (5. Dezember 2012)

sowas ist immer sehr subjektiv. dann kommen noch umgebungsgeräusche und abstand zum pc hinzu.

mein pc steht im wohnzimmer und ich höre auch meine blacksilentpro auf minimalstufe meiner lian li lüftersterung noch säuseln(luftzirkulation).

die phantom gleichte einem föhn, beim spielen hab ich sie selbst durch die kopfhörer gehört bei nichtmal 50%.

kompaktwasserkühlungen hab ich noch nicht gehört, also äussere ich mich nicht zum lärmpegel der pumpe.


----------



## Hübie (5. Dezember 2012)

Mein Bruder hat eine H100. Da werd ich mir dass mal anhören und dann entscheiden. Es eilt ja nicht. Danke für die ausführlichen Infos schon mal.


----------



## Chrissbg (5. Dezember 2012)

Habe soeben meinen Peter ausgebaut und eine H60 von Corsair auf meine Gtx 580 geschraubt und der erste Eindruck ist absolut positiv. Einzig und allein der mitgelieferte Lüfter wird noch einem anderen weichen. 

Werde mal ein paar Tests machen um zu sehen wie gut das wirklich läuft, auch nach längerer Zeit.

Im Moment ist auch noch der Lüfterhalter vom Peter im Gehäuse damit die Spannungswandler einen direkten Luftstrom abbekommen bis ich meinen Adapter mit Lüfterhalter bekomme


----------



## na:L (5. Dezember 2012)

aber jetzt kannst du ja keine vergleichswerte zum peter liefern!

du hättest erstmal test mit dem peter machen sollen und dann die gleichen mit der h60 -.-.

, das wärs optimum gewesen.


----------



## Chrissbg (5. Dezember 2012)

Hier zumindest mal der optische Unterschied:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt mit der H60:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uter (5. Dezember 2012)

Pyroneo schrieb:


> So ganz kann ich Uter's aussagen nicht nachvollziehen bzw Bestätigen, hab mittlerweile ein paar (9) Kompaktkühlungen auf Grafikkarten montiert, keine macht nervige geräusche, auch die pumpen nicht. Die höhere Lautstärke kann ich auch nicht bestätigen, da bei der Antec 620 zB die Drehzahl der Lüfter auf 40% ausreicht um alles sehr gut zu Kühlen.


 Es gibt Leute, bei denen es keine Probleme gibt und es gibt Leute, bei denen eine Pumpe nach der anderen klackert. Die Serienstreuung ist sehr hoch. 
Wenn die Pumpe nicht stört, dann ist es klar, dass man auch eine Kompaktkühlung mit langsamen/leisen Lüftern betreiben kann, die Leistung sinkt dann aber stärker als bei einem Luftkühler. U.U. zahlt man also 60€ für die Komapktkühlung und 10€ für einen anderen Lüfter um dann die gleiche Leistung wie mit einem 40€ Luftkühler zu haben. 



na:L schrieb:


> du hättest erstmal test mit dem peter machen sollen und dann die gleichen mit der h60 -.-.


 Jop, das wär sinnvoll gewesen (natürlich mit den gleichen Lüftern und mit der gleichen (für diesen Fall: niedrigen) Drehzahlen). Der Peter hat mehr Fläche und muss nicht mit der warmen Luft der CPU arbeiten, ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass das die bessere Anströmung der Kühlfläche wieder wett macht.


----------



## Fischer995 (5. Dezember 2012)

Der Peter bei deinem Bild ist auch nich optimal montiert. Die Lüfter sollten einen slot weiter nach oben gesetzt werden. Dadurch wird die luft komplett verlustfrei durch die Kühlrippen geblasen. So geht sehr viel an den seiten vorbei.
So:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissbg (5. Dezember 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Jop, das wär sinnvoll gewesen (natürlich mit den gleichen Lüftern und mit der gleichen (für diesen Fall: niedrigen) Drehzahlen). Der Peter hat mehr Fläche und muss nicht mit der warmen Luft der CPU arbeiten, ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass das die bessere Anströmung der Kühlfläche wieder wett macht.


 
Da geb ich dir absolut recht was den Lüfter angeht. Darum kümmere ich mich die nächsten Tage. Was die Position angeht werde ich auch noch das ein oder andere Experiment machen, da wo er jetzt sitzt ist es alles andere als ideal und wird auf Dauer auch nicht dort bleiben, und kommt entweder vor den CPU Kühler (oberhalb) oder aber an die Front. Auch die Installation muss noch ein mal lupenrein geschehen, da ich nur mehr irgendwelche Reste Wärmeleitpaste zur Verfügung hatte. (Hätte schwören können das ich da noch mehr hatte )

Angesichts dessen ist die Leistung soweit mehr als ordentlich. Fast 50 Grad unter dem Twin Frozr II und selbst mit voll drehendem Lüfter um etliches leiser... 
Zum Peter werde ich die Vergleiche erst anstellen wenn alles ordentlich verbaut ist und man einen fairen Vergleich ziehen kann. Im jetzigen setup ist die Kühlung um etwa 10 grad Kühler als der Peter, der mich dank den höheren Preisen in .at inklusive Lüfter etwa das Gleiche gekostet hat wie die H60.



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Der Peter bei deinem Bild ist auch nich optimal montiert. Die Lüfter sollten einen slot weiter nach oben gesetzt werden. Dadurch wird die luft komplett verlustfrei durch die Kühlrippen geblasen. So geht sehr viel an den seiten vorbei.
> So:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt ganz genau, habe beide Varianten ausprobiert, aber mit dem einen Slot dazwischen ist die Sache um 4° Kühler gewesen, also hab ich das dann auch so gelassen. Warum das so ist, ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel.


----------



## na:L (5. Dezember 2012)

das probier ich morgen auch gleich mal aus


----------



## Chrissbg (5. Dezember 2012)

na:L schrieb:


> das probier ich morgen auch gleich mal aus



bitte tu das, würde mich beruhigen wenn das nicht nur ein bei mir auftretendes Phänomen wäre 

Kann allerdings auch sein das das daran lag das das Case/Komponenten erst noch nicht warm waren etc. 
Ist ja nicht viel Unterschied gewesen und die Temps waren durchaus mit denen von youtube usw vergleichbar. Also so oder so nicht viel


----------



## Pyroneo (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich Beschreibe meinen Aufbau mit dem Antec 620.

Gehäuse Coolermaster HAF 932:

An den Hinteren 140mm Lüfter habe ich einen Adapter angeschraubt an dem ich den Radiator angeschreibt habe. auf der anderen Seite ist ein Arctic 120mm PWm Lüfter angeschraubt. Also 120mm als push und der 140mm als Pull, Die Pumpe läuft am PWR-FAN Anschluss des Mainboards immer auf voller Umdrehungszahl da sie so die beste Laufruhe hat. Wenn ich mal wieder etwas Geld über habe werde ich aber auf Noctua bzw BeQuiet Lüfter umsteigen da beide bei gleicher Drehzahl einen höheren Luftdurchsatz haben und trotzdem Leiser sind.


----------



## na:L (6. Dezember 2012)

so hab es gerade eben probiert.

vorweg, bei mir ist die lösung direkt dran 2°C besser als einen slot entfernt.

nach dem umbau, beim hochfahren hat sich allerdings meine soundkarte, mit funkenregen, verabschieded, hat einen pci kontakt zerledert, sollte ich die nochmal probieren, oder lieber rauslassen ?

, schreck des abends für mich!

erstmal pennen und morgen weiter probieren.. .


----------



## Raketenjoint (7. Dezember 2012)

Dein Warenkorb sieht gut aus. Der Adapter ist auch in Ordnung (ich finde diese Dinger immer nur überteuert). Nur frage ich mich, warum du nicht die eLoop Lüfter von Noiseblocker nimmst. So arg viel teurer sind sie auch nicht. Einziges "Problem": Die Halteklammern können etwas stören. Deswegen sollte man sie auf der einen Seite vorsichtig mit den Heatpipes verbinden und nicht die Klammern verwenden.  PCGH verwendete diese Konfiguration (Peter + eLoop) auch für den 0,1 Sone PC. Mir wären die paar Euro allemal Wert in Relation zum (damaligen) Neupreis der Graka und dem Resultat.
Die Hybrid Wakü für die Graka ist:
1. überteuert (genauso wie eine normale Wakü, außer wenn es einem das Wert ist)
2. hat "kurze" Schläuche --> Radiator muss häufig in der Seitenwand montiert werden --> in kleinen Gehäusen: Kollision mit großen CPU-Luftkühlern.
3. nicht so arg viel leistungstärker wie der Peter (kaum mehr Radiatoroberfläche)
4. lauter, da durchsatzstarke Lüfter verwendet werden müssen, um die optimale Effiziens zu erreichen und die Pumpe ist daneben bestimmt auch nicht "lautlos"


----------



## Hübie (7. Dezember 2012)

Hm ja. An die habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Dann bin ich bei 91€ bei caseking.de. Habe immer noch nicht bestellt, da ich immer noch unschlüssig bin. Die, die eine Wakü verbaut haben scheinen hellauf begeistert. Kritische Stimmen kommen bisher nur von Mitgliedern die keine im Einsatz haben. Für mich ist das auch eine Frage der Haltbarkeit. Da gibts ja auch noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen. Ich tendiere auch wieder mehr zum Peter, da ich von solchen Bastellösungen meistens Abstand nehme. Und wochenlang auf diese Halterung warten will ich auch nicht.


----------



## Raketenjoint (7. Dezember 2012)

Wenn es dir der Aufpreis wert ist, kannst du auch eine Wakü kaufen. Diese lässt sich eigentlich sehr lange benutzen. Ich bin von meiner Lösung für 200€ sehr zufrieden. (CPU + GPU + Ram mit einem 1080er Radiator gekühlt) Nachdem ich davor zahlreich rumgebastelt habe, muss ich sagen, dass ich eigentlich kaum noch etwas ändern kann. Selbst bei OC wird bei 500RPM nichts wärmer als 50°C. Das einzige, das ich bei einem Neukauf beachten muss, ist ein neuer Grafikkartenkühler (Kostenpunkt neu: 80€ gebraucht: 30 - 60€). Aber selbst dafür gibt es ja Lösungen, die man auf die nächste Graka auch draufschnallen kann.
Also: Bist du bereit, für eine horrende Summe dir Endgültigkeit Ruhe und Kühle zu kaufen? Dann überlege dir, die Anschaffung einer Wakü. Wenn nicht, kann ich dir den Peter wärmstens empfehlen. Aber von den überteuerten Flüssigkeitskühlungen halte ich wenig, da ... (siehe oben)


----------



## Hübie (7. Dezember 2012)

Ne große Wakü wäre mir zu aufwändig. Wenn ich da mal etwas tauschen will müsste ich Wasser ablassen, ggf. neuen Kühlkörper kaufen und man läuft Gefahr dass da mal was undicht wird. Mein Rechner ist schon recht angenehm nur die Graka ist halt so ein Störfaktor.


----------



## Hübie (24. Dezember 2012)

So. Erst mal Entschuldigung dass es noch kein feedback gab. Ich habe jetzt erst bestellt. War einfach keine Zeit mehr und sinnlos hier rumliegen muss es ja auch nicht.

Ich habe mich nun für den EKL Alpenföhn Peter mit zwei eLoop Lüftern von Noiseblocker entschieden. Diese werden mittels PWM-Adapter direkt vom Graka-BIOS gesteuert. Sobald der Kram ankommt berichte ich hier. Vorab bedanke ich mich für die zahlreichen Ideen und Vorschläge.
Besonder die H100-Alternative machte mir die Wahl nicht leicht. Zusammen komme ich jetzt auf 96€ bei caseking.de.

So der Spaß ist mittlerweile seit einer knappen Woche in Betrieb. Die Lautstärke ist auf ein Minimum geschrumpft. Ich höre nur noch das Netzteil (Cougar CMx700) und den CPU-Lüfter (TR-02 Macho). Die Installation war recht einfach. Ich habe mich gegen die Abdeckplatte meiner GTX 580 entschieden weil ich einfach den Original-Lüfter nicht auseinander fummeln wollte. Das ist echt ein Akt, sag ich euch 
Mit 770 MHz und 0.988 Volt (mein Standardsetting) komme ich auf 54-55°C nach langer Zeit in Far Cry 3 statt vorher 84°C. Wenn ich auf 850 MHz bei 1.075 Volt stelle wird die GPU 60°C statt 89°C warm. Also in jedem Fall eine klare Empfehlung. 96€ ist nicht gerade günstig aber was solls.  Ich verwendete übrigens *IC Diamond* 24 carat als Wärmeleitpaste. Gibts bei pc-cooling.de für ein paar Taler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Hübie


----------



## Hübie (3. Januar 2013)

So Update (siehe vorherigen Post)


----------



## pringles (3. Januar 2013)

also den macho sollte man auch auf unhörbar runterregeln können, für lautlos nur noch den netzteillüfter tauschen


----------



## na:L (3. Januar 2013)

super sache.

dass du zufrieden sein wirst, wussten wir schon.


----------



## Hübie (3. Januar 2013)

Nur ich wusste es nicht. Der Macho ist übrigens auszumachen, aber der nervt keineswegs. Da ich ein mesh-tower habe ist es so gut wie nicht möglich mit so einer Hardware einen absoluten silent-PC zu bauen. Den Rechner meine Frau höre ich nicht. Ist auch ein i5 2500k nur halt mit einer ASUS HD6870 DC. Selbst unter Last hört man von ihr nur ein minimales Rauschen


----------



## pringles (3. Januar 2013)

ein i5@stock sollte eigentlich komplett lautlos gehen, guck mal die temperaturen an, der lüfter sollte noch runterregelbar sein


----------



## Hübie (4. Januar 2013)

Der läuft mit 4.5 GHz. Und der ist schon auf dem Minimum. Dennoch kann ich ihn heraushören.


----------



## Speedy1612 (4. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte den Accelero Hybrid genommen aber nun egal....

Ich würde dir raten eine Backplate zu kaufen sonst hängt deine Karte bald wie ein Lämmer Schwanz rum.... 

Gruss


----------



## Hübie (6. Januar 2013)

Und aus welchem Grund hättest du den Accelero hybrid genommen??


----------



## Speedy1612 (6. Januar 2013)

Weil er unhörbar ist und eine saumäßige kühl Leistung hat ...   schau dir mal test berichte an.....


----------



## Hübie (6. Januar 2013)

Aber ich höre bei mir ebenfalls nichts... nicht mal auf auf 100% Lüfterdrehzahl. Kosten sind gleich und Temps wohl ebenso. Also ists meiner Meinung nach Geschmackssache und natürlich von den verwendeten Lüftern beim Peter abhängig.


----------



## Speedy1612 (6. Januar 2013)

Darf ich fragen was du für temps hast ?


----------



## Hübie (6. Januar 2013)

Blätter eine Seite vor


----------



## Speedy1612 (6. Januar 2013)

Aha da okay....


----------



## Hübie (6. Januar 2013)

Oh ne sind sogar zwei Seiten. Wir sind mit meinem Beitrag auf Seite 8 angekommen. 
Diese Temps sind übrigens bei 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit (was ebenfalls kaum heraus zu hören ist). Wenn ich automatisch regeln lasse geht der auf ca. 55% und die Temps klettern dann bei 850 MHz / 1.075 Volt bis auf 69°C. Das waren rund 10 Stunden Far Cry 3 am Stück


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Januar 2013)

Du hättest als WLP auch die Phobya HeGrease ausprobieren können, aber die IC Diamond hat auch gute Temps ist aber schwer aufzutragen.


----------



## Hübie (6. Januar 2013)

Nö ist sie nicht. Gewusst wie  Ich erhitze den Kühlkörper vorher mit einem Fön und mache dann einen Kleks rauf. Zack wird der fluffig und lässt sich verteilen. Die Phobya wäre nur noch für den Placebo-Effekt und die IC Diamond hatte ich eh im Hause.
Hier noch eine "Momentaufnahme" nach 5 Stunden Far Cry 3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

